# 98 Nissan Altima GXE Check Engine Soon Light ON



## richardsong (Apr 19, 2006)

HI, 
I have problem with my 98 Nissan Altima GXE, Automatic Transmission:newbie: 
My Check Egine Soon light is on. I got the code reading from flashed MIL using self diagnosis procedure.
7 long flash and then 5 short flash.
What does it mean?

Thanks.


----------

